# Transparence des fenêtres



## Pan (9 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible d'avoir les fenêtres du Finder et des applications (Safari etc.) transparentes comme la barre des menus sous Léopard ?


----------



## Pan (10 Juillet 2010)

Non, personne ?


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2010)

C'est possible mais je ne me souviens plus comment, désolé.
Je ne suis de toutes façons pas sûr que ce soit possible en général (en admettant que ce soit souhaitable) mais plutôt application par application.
Je déplace ton fil dans le sous-forum centré sur la personnalisation, plus pertinent.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

WindowShade X.


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2010)

Merci


----------



## monvilain (19 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> WindowShade X.



Pas de soucis sur 10.6 ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Non apparemment même si c'est en beta.


----------



## monvilain (20 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non apparemment même si c'est en beta.



Merci.


----------

